# African Spurr Thigh Tortoise (Sulcata)



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I took some pics of my tortoise, thought I'd share them. He's around 2/12 to 3 years old.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cool tortoise, what type is he?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

how big is he/she? looks like it's still got some growing to do









looks nice


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

nice wat a cutie!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice tortiose
got any pics of its enclosure


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Cool looking tortise


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he looks great


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

beautiful sulcatta, but limit the protein you are letting him have, his shell is starting to pyramid...


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments guys

He's about 6 inches in shell length.

BTW: CrocKeeper, I don't feed him any protein at all, I feed him mostly dark greens and grasses. Do you think I'm feeding him to much to cause his shell to pyramid?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

That's a cute tortoise.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Saw one of them at the pet store..too expensive..wasted my money on this computer..


----------

